# exboyfriend owed me money about €1,000: How can i get my money back?



## eilleen (30 Nov 2007)

My exboyfriend owed me money about €1,000 2 1/2 years ago.

He wanted to clear his credit card.

How can i get him to pay me back? I rang him couple of times since but evrytime i ask he just simply tells me he dnt have it.

He works as a security manager.

How can i get him to pay me back?


----------



## teachai (30 Nov 2007)

*Re: How can i get my money back?*

Make a claim in the small claims court. Do you have any documentation to support this claim? If not, its your word against his.


----------



## over2u (30 Nov 2007)

*Re: How can i get my money back?*

Sounds like a perfect job for Judge Judy!


----------



## Stifster (30 Nov 2007)

*Re: How can i get my money back?*

It is a common and understandable misconception that the small claims court actually deals with all small claims. The thing should be properly titled the "small consumer claims court" as those are the only disputes it deals with.

You would have to pursue him through the District Court


----------



## over2u (30 Nov 2007)

*Re: How can i get my money back?*

Judge Judy!


----------



## beautfan (30 Nov 2007)

*Re: How can i get my money back?*

I would be writing the debt off unfortunately.


----------



## Conshine (30 Nov 2007)

*Re: How can i get my money back?*

Do you have a new boyfriend with some mates?


----------



## amgd28 (30 Nov 2007)

*Re: How can i get my money back?*



Conshine said:


> Do you have a new boyfriend with some mates?



Smartest question asked yet.....looks like the only option


----------



## ajapale (30 Nov 2007)

*Re: How can i get my money back?*



teachai said:


> Make a claim in the small claims court.



This is wrong. The small claims court in the ROI relates only to consumer transactions.


----------



## jazzhead (1 Dec 2007)

call around to where he works and ask him for the money in front of as many people as u can, do this a few times if u need to


----------



## stir crazy (1 Dec 2007)

In court or elsewhere (where you may be accused of defamation), in case he denies it , can you prove that you lent it to him ?


----------



## eilleen (2 Dec 2007)

*Re: How can i get my money back?*



teachai said:


> Make a claim in the small claims court. Do you have any documentation to support this claim? If not, its your word against his.


no i dnt have any documentation to support this..I have widrawn to the bank and hand it over to him unfortunately , have already closedmy account on that bank


----------



## eilleen (2 Dec 2007)

*Re: exboyfriend owed me money about €1,000: How can i get my money back?*



jazzhead said:


> call around to where he works and ask him for the money in front of as many people as u can, do this a few times if u need to


yes but i dnt know where is his working place..anyway he's a man with no conscience!!!one more thing we had a baby and not a single cent he provide maintenance for him..how could i expect him to pay his debt if he never care abt his son...the thing is i never ask for support iam just only askin my money back but he cant even give that to me..


----------



## eilleen (2 Dec 2007)

*Re: How can i get my money back?*



beautfan said:


> I would be writing the debt off unfortunately.


Yes u r right...


----------



## grazia (2 Dec 2007)

*Re: exboyfriend owed me money about €1,000: How can i get my money back?*



eilleen said:


> one more thing we had a baby and not a single cent he provide maintenance for him..how could i expect him to pay his debt if he never care abt his son.....


 

I've no experience in this area but I would be astonished if there is no legal mechanism to get him to financially support his child.

Have you investigated this fully ? Perhaps speaking with someone from one of the [broken link removed]would be helpful ?


----------



## Guest120 (2 Dec 2007)

*Re: exboyfriend owed me money about €1,000: How can i get my money back?*



grazia said:


> I've no experience in this area but I would be astonished if there is no legal mechanism to get him to financially support his child.
> 
> Have you investigated this fully ? Perhaps speaking with someone from one of the [broken link removed]would be helpful ?



Did you bother to read the post?



eilleen said:


> the thing is i never ask for support


----------



## Harlequin (2 Dec 2007)

*Re: exboyfriend owed me money about €1,000: How can i get my money back?*

Losing your €1000 is an annoying thing but you're probably better off forgetting about it.

However, the issue of mainetenance isn't one you should let go so easily - it's about your child's money, not about yours. Even if you are capable of supporting your child yourself on your own income, maintenance from your ex-partner could be put into a bank account for your child and provide them with a college fund or a start in life. Even a small weekly amount from your partner over the next decade or so could make a dramatic difference for your child in the future.

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...nting-alone/maintenance_and_unmarried_couples

Talk to a solicitor and see whether you can get your partner to pay maintenance for the child.


----------



## csirl (3 Dec 2007)

> it's about your child's money, not about yours.


 
Animousity between parents should not be a reason for a child not receiving its fair entitlement. You ex is legally obliged to pay maintenance and your child is both morally and legally entitled to the maintenance to ensure s/he gets the best possible start in life.


----------



## Guest127 (3 Dec 2007)

Afaik in UK Its compulsary to name the childs father when you are claiming single parent allowance. ( I assume you are claiming this and also the extra cut off point in income tax etc) At  the very least he should be paying some maintainance. Having said that I don't know if the DSFCA actually make any deduction from unmarried fathers in this country towards the maintainace of their children.


----------



## mercman (3 Dec 2007)

*Re: exboyfriend owed me money about €1,000: How can i get my money back?*

What a Pig. If i were you I would chase him to the other end of the planet to get the maintainance for your child.You must know of some place he works or where he comes from. I thought in the year of 2007/2008, thism kind of selfish person had dissapeared -- how wrong I am. Go for it and the best of luck


----------



## csirl (4 Dec 2007)

> Having said that I don't know if the DSFCA actually make any deduction from unmarried fathers in this country towards the maintainace of their children.


 
There is a section in DSFCA that deals with chasing maintenance payments. They enforce it by court order and deductions from salary if necessary. If they know the fathers details, they WILL recover this money.
​


----------



## Stifster (4 Dec 2007)

I had to write a letter last week on behalf of a cleint to Social Welfare saying that we were pursuing the father for maintenance.


----------

